# Is the Lauan at Homedepot type 1?



## Krichton (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm looking for 1/4" exterior grade lauan but the 4x8 and 2x4 sheets at Homedepot aren't labeled. I've asked ppl who work there but they don't know anything. Can anyone confirm if they are type 1 exterior grade or not? TIA


----------



## King of Crown (Oct 12, 2005)

I highly doubt it. I would talk to the contractor desk, and ask them.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

The luan at HD will delaminate when you spill beer on it. I use it for floor covering, not much else.


----------



## Krichton (Feb 1, 2007)

I see. So can I assume that exterior grade lauan won't delaminate if you spill something on it?

The contractor desk was closed.


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

Krichton said:


> I see. So can I assume that exterior grade lauan won't delaminate if you spill something on it?
> 
> The contractor desk was closed.


My understanding is that exterior rated means the glue in the plywood will not break down.


----------



## Krichton (Feb 1, 2007)

Yes that's my understanding as well. I suppose if you put a billion staples into it it won't matter.


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

What are you going to use it for?


----------



## Krichton (Feb 1, 2007)

Underlayment.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Look above the rack. Look for an unbroken pallet of Lauan. It will be marked on its side what it is, what size it is, glue rating etc. Type I or glue type 'P' should indicate exterior glue. 

I think the grades are BB for the best quality
CC for mid
OVY for ugh... this is crap. GL


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 24, 2006)

Krichton said:


> Underlayment.


Don't know what you plan on putting it under, but to my knowledge, no flooring manufacturer of any type of flooring accepts laun as an underlayerment. Hope you don't need any warranty service.


----------

